# Weather fishing ???



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, I was told that if u fish certain things like tides, weather, and moon phases u would have better luck or catch more fish . I usually just go whenever I can unless there is lightning or really high waves with lots of wind. Is this true and if so does anyone have advice on how to use the info so I can know when nothing will be biting or if I will be putting the smackdown on a 90 lbs king ????


----------



## Seatrout (Nov 7, 2011)

Inshore, the tides do play a factor on catching fish, you want to fish moving water. As far as the weather goes, I've caught fish in beautiful weather and not so good weather so I'm not sure about it. Offshore, I can't help you there.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

The short answer to your question is: yes and no.

The long answer could take 10 pages to explain. It often comes down to experience, fishing style, and what target species you're going for.

Experience: Different anglers have different experiences and preferences for when and how to fish. Often 2 or more anglers may be fishing with completely different rigs in the same conditions and all catch fish. Other times, 2 or more anglers may using identical lures and gear and only one is catching fish while the other(s) skunk. Confidence and technique can play a big part. You're just going to have to put the time in to learn the fishery. Also, spending some $$$ to charter a professional guide a few times is easily worth YEARS of trying to figure it out on your own! Trust me, I KNOW from experience! Capt Wes Rozier, the Hot Spots Charter crew or any of the other guides in the area can all put you on some good info.

Fishing Style: Those who are masters of the art can provoke fish to bite regardless of whether the fish are hungry or not. This is called 'reaction strike' and is best provoked by lures moving in a sharp/erratic action. Fish that aren't actively feeding can also be put back on the feed by chumming with live and/or dead bait. To fully understand this you'd need to see a well experienced guide or other angler in action.

Target Species: Each fish species has particular physiological/environmental requirements which may be different or over-lap others. For example, water temp of 70(ish) degrees F is considered the magic number for king mackerel, above which is considered prime but below which they get out of Dodge. In the case of red drum, the fishing often gets better and better as the water temp goes below 70 deg F. Add in all of the different species of fish available in FL and you're looking at a year long fisheries ecology course just to hit the basics.

Be aware that the above is based on my own 14 years of fishing experience and may differ from others so you better get something to write with and take notes as everyone weighs in on this thread.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Alex hit the nail on the head. I personally like nasty weather compared to a blue bird day but catch fish during both. I as well don't pay much attention to tides . As Alex said you just have to change your presentation ie speed up slow down to get a strike. But this like most threads you will get alot of opinions. 
Chad


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

For bass fishing, I definitely like when a storm is starting to form. For inshore trout and redfish I like moving water, especially if the tide is going out in the rivers during the winter time. For offshore fishing, it really doesn't seem to matter that much, (especially not the tides). As for gigging flounder, I have taken tides, moon, weather, etc... all into consideration and have come up with the following conclusion: The best time to gig flounder is at night!!!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

reelthrill said:


> For bass fishing, I definitely like when a storm is starting to form. For inshore trout and redfish I like moving water, especially if the tide is going out in the rivers during the winter time. For offshore fishing, it really doesn't seem to matter that much, (especially not the tides). As for gigging flounder, I have taken tides, moon, weather, etc... all into consideration and have come up with the following conclusion: The best time to gig flounder is at night!!!


 
Good Mike.....except when the moon is 3/4 full or more.... at a 45 degree angle on the horizon as it rises and until a 45 degree angle as it sets...the flounder at Ft.Pickens hide......33 years experience on that theory........Bright moon nights the flounder hide...........


----------



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks for your imput


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> The short answer to your question is: yes and no.
> 
> The long answer could take 10 pages to explain. It often comes down to experience, fishing style, and what target species you're going for.
> 
> ...


:clapping::thumbsup: + 1 that's some awesome advice. Water temps, gradients, and tons of other factors play a huge role on where the fish are. You'd be surprised though how much you can learn on piers fishing too though. There are some really great fisherman that are happy to share some knowledge.


----------

